# Installing "Largo Winch" Win7 Help Please..?



## mcmoose (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi All, i remember playing an old game that i loved, so i just brought it and decided to play it for my pc (Windows7) no when i put the disk in i get the message "will you allow the setup.exe to continue...." click ok, and nothing happens..... hmm... ok so i try a new approach look for the setup.exe and run as admin..... still nothing. ok another try, right click, properties, computability, run as windows xp, and then a box comes up when i run with "????" (question marks everywhere)

so what more can i do . . . . ?

PPC Speccs:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (6.1, Build 7600)
AMD Phenom(tm) II x2 545 Processor ~3.0Ghz
Ati Radeon HD 5770 1g
4g Ram


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

More then likely is the game just unable to run on Windows 7. If running as admin and compatibility (for *Windows 95* or *98 *) does not work, and seeing as there are no patches to work on Windows 7, you're probably out of luck. However you could try to copy all of the contents of the CD to the hard drive and then following the above procedure again, but running it from the HDD.


----------



## mcmoose (Jan 6, 2011)

ok thankx, il try it


----------



## mcmoose (Jan 6, 2011)

:'( guess i spent £10 on something i cant play, nothing happens still.... well something is happening cause when i go to run the .exe i look in task manager and SetupUbi.exe is running and using 50% cpu.... so something happens i just get no window


----------

